# Welcome



## synthpunk (Nov 25, 2016)

Thank you to Frederick and Andre for the new Sub Forum


----------



## CACKLAND (Nov 25, 2016)

This will be an interesting Sub Forum. Thank you guys


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 26, 2016)

It seemed to make sense to have it separate from sample talk and to also allow sample talk to have more bandwidth now

Not sure if the orchestral guys will like it though LOL


----------



## CACKLAND (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm an Orchestral guy, and I will appreciate it


----------



## AllanH (Nov 26, 2016)

@synthpunk - looks like you got your own Forum!

I'm ready to discuss Diva - one of this year's BF purchases. 

Abbreviated review: WOW


----------



## AllanH (Nov 26, 2016)

Falcon is another good general purpose synth.


----------



## nordicguy (Nov 26, 2016)

AllanH said:


> Falcon is another good general purpose synth.


Let's keep go on in that vein with a recently launched one (Windows only at the moment but being port to Mac just around those days) :
*Rapid* by Parawave (really sounds good).
One announced for the 1st of December that is seriously deep :
Vengeance Producer Suite *Avenger.*
Those two really've got great UIs, cleaver ergonomics.


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 26, 2016)

Greetings!

Coming from the 50s, after 20 years of acoustic piano sounds, I dabbled into the MiniMoog and the white Melotron, later crossing the MKS20 piano module path and the JX8P synth to land into the Roland D-50 synth, and later into the Korg Trinity, and some of the Alesis QS8, I thought I'd find the world of virtual instruments an amazing bonus for my creativity. 

Strangely it hasn't been the case: I found it harder to operate the guts of a virtual machine, the actual playing/composing experience doesn't feel as "immediate," as rewarding. Maybe it has to do with being unfamiliar with the interface. 

When I plug into a virtual synth, however (Omni, Alchemy, Zebralette) I find myself in a bit more familiar terrain. Therefore I'm grateful to have a separate forum for this topic, and I look forward to start playing again once I'm settled here. 

Cheers,

Andre


----------



## CACKLAND (Nov 26, 2016)

AllanH said:


> Falcon is another good general purpose synth.



In reference to UVI Falcon, there are many great sample-based synthesisers, like MOTUMachFive3, Kontakt, UVI Falcon, however another that i'm a huge fan of is iZotope Iris 2. Great for isolating specific spectral bands.


----------



## Fleer (Dec 6, 2016)

Thanks guys, great subforum indeed.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 6, 2016)

Just dont play an Oberheim/DSI OB 6.
Then this sub forum will cease to exist.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 6, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> Just dont play an Oberheim/DSI OB 6.
> Then this sub forum will cease to exist.



Very cryptic...


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 7, 2016)

we really don't need another Hardware vs software debate it really comes down to personal preference, budget, and workflow Imo

Saying that and being a former Hardware Junkie  I can get about 99% of my old Oberheim sound from my plug-in synths (free OBXD, Sonic Projects. OP-X, SEM-V, and Arcsyn (Matrix 12 filters)


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 7, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> we really don't need another Hardware vs software debate it really comes down to personal preference, budget, and workflow Imo



Of course. Still it can be useful and constructive to make comparisons, suggestions regarding combinations etc.
E.g. i like to use the Sherman FB (2) on softsynths. Best of both worlds...


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 7, 2016)

And that's why we also have a hardware Forum now 



Living Fossil said:


> Of course. Still it can be useful and constructive to make comparisons, suggestions regarding combinations etc.
> E.g. i like to use the Sherman FB (2) on softsynths. Best of both worlds...


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 7, 2016)

I live in both forums.
Gotta have both software and hardware.
Forgive my misplaced pleasure.


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 7, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> And that's why we also have a hardware Forum now



Actually i meant the area where both worlds meet.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 7, 2016)

Andre hows that where both worlds meet Forum coming along? 

Jimmy you know we all love you  

="Living Fossil, post: 4026468, member: 10231"]Actually i meant the area where both worlds meet.[/QUOTE]


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 7, 2016)

"The Shadow knows... "


----------



## tigersun (Dec 7, 2016)

Hah, I've been looking at getting some hardware synths again. And after looking at some digital synths I've delved into researching some Eurorack stuff... specifically units like the Doepfer A119 external input/envelope follower and Bastl Hendrickson guitar/instrument interface to send it through some analogue filters (yeah, I know result ends up different). As a guitarist I have plenty of stuff I could send through that one.

I'm hoping this stuff will be some fun with softsynths as well. I've heard getting into eurorack is dangerous though.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 7, 2016)

Check out Expert Sleepers for integrating your Eurorack and software
http://www.expert-sleepers.co.uk

I think if you find and stick to some unique things you can keep the Habit under control

U-he Bazille and softube modular are very cool as well





tigersun said:


> Hah, I've been looking at getting some hardware synths again. And after looking at some digital synths I've delved into researching some Eurorack stuff... specifically units like the Doepfer A119 external input/envelope follower and Bastl Hendrickson guitar/instrument interface to send it through some analogue filters (yeah, I know result ends up different). As a guitarist I have plenty of stuff I could send through that one.
> 
> I'm hoping this stuff will be some fun with softsynths as well. I've heard getting into eurorack is dangerous though.


----------

